# Pride & Glory Drop Zone 9 - Fight Card



## Prideandglory (Mar 21, 2008)

*Pro*

Sandy Geddes (2 Para) v Krystof Serafin (Warsaw MMA Club - Poland)

Tom Baxter (Next Generation / Kabon) v Marcin Polczyk (Warsaw MMA Club - Poland)

*Semi-Pro*

Matty Wall (Furness Fight Factory) v Wes Nunns

Hamish Herbert (Dundee Shoot Fighters) v Mike Wutton

*Amateur*

Billy Glossop (Caged Steel) v Stephan Debanuski (Ind)

Brett Nokes (Shotai Kai) v Sam Lind (Ind)

James Graham (Ind) v Kevin Coop (Caged Steel)

Quasim Shafiq (Fulikazan) v John Hope (Noontide MMA)

Doc (3 Para) v Alex Ward (Noontide MMA)

Peter Menga (Next Generation) v Keiron Keigher (Ind)

*Kickboxing*

Matty Inman (Sorthanikul) v Shaun Lomax - Pro A Class

Mick Terrel v Graeme Magee - Semi-Pro C Class

Mike Crisp v Ben Fahey - Semi-Pro C Class

Craig Turner v Steve Patchett - Amateur

Tickets available by calling Mick on - 07946314085


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Some good up and coming names on there, this should be a good card


----------



## Prideandglory (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the response mate. If you can get to the event email me and you can come as my guest! You are the first person to respond on this forum!

Mick

[email protected]


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a response too.....Welcome to the Forum matey 

Wheres the event? Tom baxter trains at our place, good luck Tom


----------



## Prideandglory (Mar 21, 2008)

The venue for the event is:

The Civil Service Club

Dane Road

Catterick Garrison

DL9 4AA

(Near Tesco)

Regards

Mick

Pride & Glory


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I think thats about 3 hours away from me 

When is it? Put the results up if you can, cheers

marc


----------



## Prideandglory (Mar 21, 2008)

The event is this weekend mate. I will post the results as soon as I get back home from the event. I am sure that it will be an excellent event with loads of high impact action!

Mick:fight:


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

have we any results from this event


----------



## Prideandglory (Mar 21, 2008)

Sandy Geddes (2 Para) v Krystof Serafin (Warsaw MMA Club - Poland)

*Sandy Geddes Rnd 2 G n P*

Tom Baxter (Next Generation / Kabon) v Marcin Polczyk (Warsaw MMA Club - Poland)

*Marcin Polczyk G n P Rnd 2*

Semi-Pro

Matty Wall (Furness Fight Factory) v Wes Nunns

*Matty Wall*

Hamish Herbert (Dundee Shoot Fighters) v Mike Wutton

*Mike Wutton Unanimous Dec After 2 Rounds*

Amateur

Billy Glossop (Caged Steel) v Stephan Debanuski (Ind)

*
Billy Glossop*

Brett Nokes (Shotai Kai) v Ben Fahey (GBH Kickboxing)

*Brett Nokes*

Pete Menga (Atherton Submission) v Keiron Keigher (Ind)

Pete Menga

Kickboxing

Matty Inman (Sorthanikul) v Shaun Lomax - Pro A Class

*Lomax (Result under investigation)*

Mick Terrel v Graeme Magee - Semi-Pro C Class

*Terrel*

Mike Crisp v Ben Fahey - Semi-Pro C Class

*Fahey*

Craig Turner v Steve Patchett - Amateur

*Turner*


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Pah..bad news for Tom, do you know if there are any clips/vids of the fight?


----------



## Prideandglory (Mar 21, 2008)

I have the fights on camera and will be sending all the fighters their fight on DVD as soon as I can sort them mate. If you want a copy of any fights send me an email mate with an address etc and I will send you one across.

Regards

Mick

[email protected]


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Cheers mick


----------

